# Black Phantom



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone heard from him or know what happened to him?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Who?




This guy

http://forums.alpinezone.com/member.php/8214-Black-Phantom


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2014)

Puck it said:


> This guy
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/member.php/8214-Black-Phantom



Looks like he hasn't posted in a year. Lots of people drop out for no particular reason (Paul, MRGisEvil, Marc, Koreshot, Loafer89, and BeanoNYC are a few I miss here).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 2, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks like he hasn't posted in a year. Lots of people drop out for no particular reason (Paul, MRGisEvil, Marc, Koreshot, Loafer89, and BeanoNYC are a few I miss here).



I have a pretty good idea why a couple of those people left. Marc dropped of off the face of the planet, which is too bad, he was pretty funny


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I have a pretty good idea why a couple of those people left. Marc dropped of off the face of the planet, which is too bad, he was pretty funny



Marc is on facebook once in awhile. Usually doing some kind of bike event or renovating his farmhouse.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, we need these folks back.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Agree those guys all added flavor to this forum 

Puck : funny  i wondered bout The DIS , BB and other assorted alias of the same persona !! ....Free GSS


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 3, 2014)

Rivercoil is another one who I enjoyed his insight....still read his blog though


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 3, 2014)

Haven't seen severine around here in a while either


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 3, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Rivercoil is another one who I enjoyed his insight....still read his blog though



He's still active on Harvey Road, NY State ski blog/forum. No idea why he stopped posting here. I think Snowlover may have moved there too, dude named Powderassasin's been ruffling feathers over there. Sounds a lot like SL.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2014)

Ha, I just looked and that's definitely Snowlover  :lol:


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2014)

I think it is early in the season and I would imagine some will show up as the snow flies.  I have seen some familiar posters from last season start to post now that were gone all summer.  Then again what do I know, I am a relative newbie compared to most of you who have chimed in on this thread.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 4, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Anyone heard from him or know what happened to him?



how you doing little man &#55357;&#56355;


----------



## Puck it (Oct 4, 2014)

Black Phantom said:


> how you doing little man ��




Hey, you ready for Sherpa season?


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 17, 2015)

I saw a midget delivering pizza last week...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2015)

I think I saw the same one.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I think I saw the same one.


Dude had style


----------



## Puck it (Oct 18, 2015)

Black Phantom said:


> Dude had style


All midgets have style!  Where have you been little man?  It has been a while.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2015)

Guys, don't worry. I'm still here.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 19, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> Guys, don't worry. I'm still here.



Where have you been little fella?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 20, 2015)

Black Phantom said:


> Where have you been little fella?



Oh, you know, around, here and there, delivering pizzas.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> Oh, you know, around, here and there, delivering pizzas.


 You were late with mine!!!!!  You could never be a sherpa for anyone.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 20, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You could never be a sherpa for anyone.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 20, 2015)

Black Phantom said:


> Where have you been little fella?




Still racking it old school?


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 24, 2015)

powhunter said:


> Still racking it old school?



Staircases for now


----------

